# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Promotion, BIBO2 Base,  Awesome price, Awesome quality.

## BigGuyOutSide

feel free to discuss your printer!

----------


## DavidXu

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tommy

i bought a set Ultimaker 2 Go that spend more than 1000 €,shit

----------


## JayLi

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beebee

Yes, I think so, and it is very appetizing 


> sounds great!

----------


## BlueSky

Is the printing quality good?

----------


## curious aardvark

lmao - love the fact that every one you know has signed up just to say how good it is :-) 
Just how dumb do you think us gwailo are ?

----------

